# More Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the lady called and said she wanted 6 more mini birdhouses. So I jumped on it today since it was snowing. Yep our first snow and the grass is white. Anyway I tried to make these look like they were made from old barn wood. The one on the right looks the best with what looks like old planks with knots. I burned spots to make it look like the wood had knots all over it. Anyway 3 more to go tomorrow. Lacquer finish on these as I ran out of GF Woodturners Finish but my quart is on the road.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie you just keep "turning" those bird out and the quality keeps going up. Great job man just great!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry. I just try to keep coming up with different idea's. My sister wanted some prints of pictures that I had of our farm and my granddads farm. I had several pictures of the two big barns on my granddads farm so decided to try and emulate them especially the one on the right. I burned lines to look like the plank siding and burned knots to make it look like knotty wood.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work Bernie. What is the diameter of the body? I'm guessing you do the roof separate from the body. Do you do the bottom and body glued up as one piece to get them to match up in size like that? 

BTW I whizzed by your town last Friday going west and again Sunday headed east.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Rusty. Yes this birdhouse is 3 pieces. I probably could do in as two but I just like the way the come out. The body is about 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" is diamenter. The widest on the roof is 2 1/4" to 2 1/2" at the widest. In the roof I cut a recess to lighten the top and another recess just big enough that the body fits not tight but not loose. On the botton I cut a tenon that slips inside the body. All are glued with Titebond II.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

My grandfather used to use a blow tourch on wood to age it. Just a thought. I love what you have done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John thanks. I have had that in the back of my mind and may give that a try.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Well the lady called and said she wanted 6 more mini birdhouses. So I jumped on it today since it was snowing. Yep our first snow and the grass is white. Anyway I tried to make these look like they were made from old barn wood. The one on the right looks the best with what looks like old planks with knots. I burned spots to make it look like the wood had knots all over it. Anyway 3 more to go tomorrow. Lacquer finish on these as I ran out of GF Woodturners Finish but my quart is on the road.


shortly after first seeing you and I think Maurice post shots of these gorgeous little birdhouses I saw these boxes of chicks in a shop for $2.00 and bought them hoping that one day I'd be skilful enough to make some. Whilst I am improving my turning skills, I doubt that I'll be ready for THIS Christmas.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Cute chicks Harry. I have no doubt you could make these with no problems. Lots of fun to make. I made 5 more yesterday.


----------

